# Rolling wood scrap bin plans



## dmfotoman (Apr 16, 2014)

I want to build a rolling wood scrap bin for my collection of odd sizes of wood. Does anyone know of any plans for such a project ?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Plans, Dan? I've made up loads of them on jobs over the years - size depends on materials availability and the sizes of the door openings we need to go through. The last ones I did were literally 4 no 1/2 sheets of 3/4in (19mm) shuttering plywood with 2 x 2in softwood cleats in the corners to form a plywood "tube" then another 4 no 2 x 2s round the insides at the bottom to carry a 5th piece of offcut sheet material, the base. All just screwed together. The only thing I'd really recommend is that you fix plywood pads to the underside of the base to carry the castors, and that you have two fixed castors and two lockable, swivel ones. The last skip boxes I did were a tad deep for the more vertically challenged guys. We made two of them and the labourers moved about 30 skip (dumpster) loads, each about 5 or 6 cubic yards, in them without any breakages - about 15 or 20 trips per load. The skips were parked about 400 yards away from the job, so each skip box must have done (or in excess of 200 miles which might explain why we wore out a few tyres)

Regards

Phil


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dan.

A gazillion sources on the web...

https://www.google.com.au/search?ou...9.3&ei=yWJ6VLDvKcvq8AXz14HQCw&emsg=NCSR&noj=1

Woodworking for Mere Mortals: Free woodworking videos and plans. : Make a rolling lumber cart


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

See pdf below.

I looked around quite a bit until I found something I liked. It had to hold a lot of wood and not take up a lot of floor space. My garage is my workshop so I just roll it outside when I need more room.

It also doubles as a panel cutting support for breaking down plywood sheets into smaller pieces. I modified the brackets for this. Used square tubing instead of angle. I knew I'd be constantly catching something on the corner of the angle (like my skin) if I used it.

Make sure you get good wheels as it will weigh around 1000 lbs when fully loaded. I had to swap out the original wheels for better ones soon after I built it. You can see the original wheels and the larger, newer ones in the pictures.

I also added 2 angled partitions in the front. I made them from the cutouts for the long panel compartment. It's glued and screwed and is very strong and sturdy. Not recommended if your driveway is sloped.

Over time, I added various bracket or storing most of my clamps. Since I don't keep it against a wall, the large flat back surface screams out for adding something to it for storage.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the pdf. I'm going to make one of those. I can use if for storage, then pull it out onto a deck for panel saw use. I could see putting some drilled hardboard on the back with spacers to hold it out 3/4 inch so you could hang stuff on it. Clamps come to mind, but I have a whole wall covered in drilled hardboard and it holds a LOT of stuff. I can see this being wide enough to just fit through a door. I'll have to make a deck on my shed where I pull this out to leave room in the shed to stand and work. Hum....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I think about everyone could use one of those.
Herb


----------

